# Windows Vista: Kaspersky installieren



## RoCMe (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi!
Ich bin seit Jahren Linux-Nutzer. Meine Eltern sind allerdings Windows-Nutzer, und der neue PC hat ein Vista mitgebracht...

Ich habe nichts gegen Windows, und all die Meckerei über "das neue" aus Redmond habe ich immer für übereilt angesehen - aber alle Kritiker hatten recht, die Bedienung ist grausam...

Egal, zum Problem: Meine Eltern hatten auf ihrem alten XP-Rechner Kaspersky Internet Security, und das soll auch auf das neue System wieder drauf.
Die Installationsroutinen (ich hab inzwischen die 7.0.irgendwas und die letzte Version ausd der 6-er Reihe ausprobiert) meckern entweder, es sei zum Fortsetzen der Installation ein Neustart notwendig (ich dachte mit diesem Übel wollte Microsoft aufräumen :/ ) oder aber die Installation läuft fast bis zum Ende, dann läuft die Progress Bar plötzlich rückwärts ("Änderungen werden rückgängig gemacht") und es erscheint ein vielsagendes Fenster: 

"Die Installation wurde abgebrochen, weil ein fataler Fehler aufgetreten ist."

Ich würde ja gerne mehr Informationen liefern - aber das ist leider Gottes schon alles an Fehlermeldungen *heul*

Jeder sagt mir, auf ein Windows-Syxstem gehört ein Virenscanner, aber keiner kann mir sagen, wie ich den denn bitte installieren soll... Überall findet man Hinweise, Kaspersky laufe unter Vista, aber ich bekomme es nicht installiert 

Hoffe auf Hilfe...

Verzeifelt, 

RoCMe


----------



## atlantyz (21. Dezember 2007)

Du könntest mal in das Systemprotokoll des Rechners schauen, ob der etwas brauchbares liefert (meistens meldet der ja mehr Fehler). Was läuft denn während der Installation so im Hintergrund? Bist du als Admin angemeldet beim installieren?


----------



## RoCMe (21. Dezember 2007)

Hey!
Danke für deine Antworten. Ich habe meinen Vater entnervt gebeten, sein Glück bei der Medion-Hotline zu versuchen... Die haben ihm geraten, den PC in den Ursprungszustand zurückzuversetzen, jetzt läufts... Bis auf das die Internet-Verbindung nicht tut wie sie soll (anscheinend fliegt der Rechner aus dem lokalen Netz, so all 3 Minuten), aber auch dieses Problem taucht jetzt mysteriöser Weise nicht mehr auf...

ich weiß was ich von Vista halte

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## RoCMe (21. Dezember 2007)

Hey!
Danke für deine Antworten. Ich habe meinen Vater entnervt gebeten, sein Glück bei der Medion-Hotline zu versuchen... Die haben ihm geraten, den PC in den Ursprungszustand zurückzuversetzen, jetzt läufts... Bis auf das die Internet-Verbindung nicht tut wie sie soll (anscheinend fliegt der Rechner aus dem lokalen Netz, so all 3 Minuten), aber auch dieses Problem taucht jetzt mysteriöser Weise nicht mehr auf...

ich weiß was ich von Vista halte

Gruß,

Robert


----------

